# USP 9mm Full Size or P30 9mm Full Size: Need Help!



## thomasward00 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a USP Compact .357 Sig and an XD 9mm Sub Compact, i'm looking for a full size 9mm and I can either get a USP full size for 660.00 or a P30 for 730.00, which is a better gun? Is the P30 as well built as the USP? Is the P30 also built in Germany like the USP?

I need some help here guys.....


----------



## thomasward00 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm going with the fullsize USP 9mm, it's cheaper plus it has that distinctive German H&K look, the P30 looks too much like a Ruger....


----------



## jaredrussyl (Jun 15, 2008)

All you have to do is put the HK P30 in your hand and you will know what to do. Go with the P30. Its the best gun ive ever shoot.


----------



## snookie (Jun 15, 2008)

Thats easy. P30. Very ergonomic, extremely accurate. Easy to CCW. Why buy the old busted joint when you can have the new hotness? ;-)


----------

